# Ideas for storing a bike on a small balcony



## ta&idaho (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a somewhat random question.  I have a mountain bike that I'm only able to ride occasionally.  For the past two years, I've stored it in my sister's apartment, because she she has an unused storage area with easy access.  She's moving next month, and I'm trying to figure out whether I can store it in our extremely storage-constrained NYC apartment.  One possible source of extra storage space is our balcony, which is roughly 4-5 feet by 6-7 feet.  

Couple of questions:

Is there a good way to store a bike outside that protects it (for the most part) from the elements?  Some kind of cover?

Any suggestions on how to minimize the amount of balcony space the bike utilizes?  Perhaps using some kind of hook or rack on the wall that borders one side of the balcony (the front side of the balcony is a sliding glass door; the left side is a concrete wall; the back side and the front are a metal railing).

As an alternative, if anyone wants to buy a 2003 Gary Fischer Marlin, 21" frame, with added bar ends and platform/clipless combo pedals, make me an offer!

Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2010)

Tarp... and to minimize the space the bike takes up... remove front and back wheel, loosen seat post and slide all the way into frame, turn handlebars all the way to one side.  Or if you have a 2 or 4 bolt stem, take the handlebar off completely and let it hang by the cables.  Put a good thick layer of wet lube on the chain and grease the cables if it's going to be exposed to a lot of humidity.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

Hang it on the wall in your living room.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hang it on the wall in your living room.



A la "Seinfeld" in the hallway?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2010)

This may provide some inspiration:

*Hanger/hook*: http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Singl...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270650806&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Wall-M...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270650806&sr=1-10
http://www.kitchensource.com/garage/hp-cg2017.htm
http://www.sportssolutions.net/

*Floor to ceiling moun*t: http://www.amazon.com/ceiling-tension-Adjustable-ceilings-complete/dp/B00020BHSM
http://www.amazon.com/Swagman-Hang-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270650806&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.com/Racor-PLB-2R-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270650806&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Michela...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270650806&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.com/SpareHand-Q-R...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270650806&sr=1-11

*Cover*: http://www.amazon.com/Avenir-Nylon-Bicycle-Cover-Mountain/dp/B001V662ZY/ref=pd_sbs_ol_2
http://www.amazon.com/Brookstone-Weather-Wrap-Bicycle-Covers/dp/B000IWTE9S/ref=pd_sim_sg_4


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks for all the suggestions!  I'm going to pick up my bike and hopefully see which storage options work.  At a minimum, I should be able to store it with both wheels off, as Marc suggested.  Hopefully I can store it with the tires in so I can try and get more riding in this summer.  Legalskier, those covers look great--thanks for the links.

Unfortunately, the inside-the-apartment "Kramer" solution won't work, as my real-life apartment doesn't have nearly the same amount of space.  

Thanks, everyone!


----------

